

Chinese workers build 15-story hotel in just six days - imkevingao
http://www.funnymos.com/chinese-workers-build-15-story-hotel-in-just-six-days.html

======
pedrokost
Previous conversations: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1895354>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1901274>

